
Andrew Chen: 10 obvious strategies to ruthlessly acquire users - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/04/10_obvious_stra.html
======
whacked_new
11\. as seen on news.yc: get famous person to participate. the rest will
trickle down. :)

